# Hussein Administration making Bin Laden Raid Movie...for Oct '12!!



## theHawk

Just when you think the Hussein reign couldn't any worse, news has come out that the Hussein Administration is granting access to classified materials to hollywood filmaker Kathryn Bigelow in order to make a movie about Seal Team 6 and the Bin Laden raid.

Scheduled release for October 2012.  

Can the shitbag sink any lower?  Now he is having his Hollywood operatives make movies to bolster his image right before election.



> The most memorable moment of President Obama's tenure so far -- the May raid that killed Osama bin Laden -- is getting the Hollywood treatment from an Oscar-winning director and screenwriter.
> 
> And it's going to be released less than a month before Election Day 2012.



Obama campaign to get big-screen bin Laden boost? - The Oval - USATODAY.com


----------



## toxicmedia

theHawk said:


> Just when you think the Hussein reign couldn't any worse, news has come out that the Hussein Administration is granting access to classified materials to hollywood filmaker Kathryn Bigelow in order to make a movie about Seal Team 6 and the Bin Laden raid.
> 
> Scheduled release for October 2012.
> 
> Can the shitbag sink any lower?  Now he is having his Hollywood operatives make movies to bolster his image right before election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most memorable moment of President Obama's tenure so far -- the May raid that killed Osama bin Laden -- is getting the Hollywood treatment from an Oscar-winning director and screenwriter.
> 
> And it's going to be released less than a month before Election Day 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama campaign to get big-screen bin Laden boost? - The Oval - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...

The Obama administration is not making this movie. You're OP creates a misleading and false impression. Are they happy it's being made?...they should be. Are the film makers Hollywood liberals?...of course!, which of them aren't?. But this is the kind of misleading crap conservative media is famous for.

I wouldn't worry too much though, if you are, because political movies never get big draws at the box office...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What a total fucking scumbag this Obama is.

I keep saying it, Liberals are the Laurentian Abyss of poor taste, just when you think they've hit bottom, you find out its only a ledge and they sink further.

Total fucking classless scumbag

Be interesting to see how they handle Obama immediate disinformation campaign and three different stories of the raid (He reached for a weapon, he used his wife as a human shield, etc).


----------



## theHawk

toxicmedia said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Hussein reign couldn't any worse, news has come out that the Hussein Administration is granting access to classified materials to hollywood filmaker Kathryn Bigelow in order to make a movie about Seal Team 6 and the Bin Laden raid.
> 
> Scheduled release for October 2012.
> 
> Can the shitbag sink any lower?  Now he is having his Hollywood operatives make movies to bolster his image right before election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most memorable moment of President Obama's tenure so far -- the May raid that killed Osama bin Laden -- is getting the Hollywood treatment from an Oscar-winning director and screenwriter.
> 
> And it's going to be released less than a month before Election Day 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama campaign to get big-screen bin Laden boost? - The Oval - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Obama administration is not making this movie. You're OP creates a misleading and false impression. Are they happy it's being made?...they should be. Are the film makers Hollywood liberals?...of course!, which of them aren't?. But this is the kind of misleading crap conservative media is famous for.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much though, if you are, because political movies never get big draws at the box office...
Click to expand...


Of course he is not making it himself.  Thats why I said his operatives are.  Hollywood is going to try to get him re-elected and this is proof.

This IS being done with his blessing, the Hussein himself is the one granting the movie makers access to CLASSIFIED materials.  A process of which is supposed to go through Congress, but of course he is above Constitutional law and all since he is just King Hussein.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

toxicmedia said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Hussein reign couldn't any worse, news has come out that the Hussein Administration is granting access to classified materials to hollywood filmaker Kathryn Bigelow in order to make a movie about Seal Team 6 and the Bin Laden raid.
> 
> Scheduled release for October 2012.
> 
> Can the shitbag sink any lower?  Now he is having his Hollywood operatives make movies to bolster his image right before election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most memorable moment of President Obama's tenure so far -- the May raid that killed Osama bin Laden -- is getting the Hollywood treatment from an Oscar-winning director and screenwriter.
> 
> And it's going to be released less than a month before Election Day 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama campaign to get big-screen bin Laden boost? - The Oval - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Obama administration is not making this movie. You're OP creates a misleading and false impression. Are they happy it's being made?...they should be. Are the film makers Hollywood liberals?...of course!, which of them aren't?. But this is the kind of misleading crap conservative media is famous for.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much though, if you are, because political movies never get big draws at the box office...
Click to expand...


----------



## theHawk

CrusaderFrank said:


> What a total fucking scumbag this Obama is.
> 
> I keep saying it, Liberals are the Laurentian Abyss of poor taste, just when you think they've hit bottom, you find out its only a ledge and they sink further.
> 
> Total fucking classless scumbag
> 
> Be interesting to see how they handle Obama immediate disinformation campaign and three different stories of the raid (He reached for a weapon, he used his wife as a human shield, etc).



Its totally classless.  Trying to cash in political points on the military's greatest acheivement in a decade right on election eve.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Coming Oct 2012!!

"How I busted a cap in Bin Laden's ass"

Starring

Tom Cruise as Barack Hussein Obama
Scarlet Johanssen as Michelle Obama
Al Gore as Joe Biden
Anthony Hopkins as Obama bin Laden
NWA as Seal Team 6


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I've already got a thread about this. With video. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...king-is-calling-for-investigation-into-3.html 

Check it out


----------



## Warrior102

Yeah, but the question is - how accurate will this movie be? Will it capture all the important details, like Biden, Hillary and Obama cowering in a bunker watching the raid on television?


----------



## Sallow

theHawk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a total fucking scumbag this Obama is.
> 
> I keep saying it, Liberals are the Laurentian Abyss of poor taste, just when you think they've hit bottom, you find out its only a ledge and they sink further.
> 
> Total fucking classless scumbag
> 
> Be interesting to see how they handle Obama immediate disinformation campaign and three different stories of the raid (He reached for a weapon, he used his wife as a human shield, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its totally classless.  Trying to cash in political points on *the military's greatest acheivement in a decade right on election eve*.
Click to expand...


And?

When did the President lose the Commander in Chief title?

I am glad this President was Commander in Chief..this go around.

Because the last one..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]&#x202a;Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Fucked up.

And badly.


----------



## toxicmedia

theHawk said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the Hussein reign couldn't any worse, news has come out that the Hussein Administration is granting access to classified materials to hollywood filmaker Kathryn Bigelow in order to make a movie about Seal Team 6 and the Bin Laden raid.
> 
> Scheduled release for October 2012.
> 
> Can the shitbag sink any lower?  Now he is having his Hollywood operatives make movies to bolster his image right before election.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama campaign to get big-screen bin Laden boost? - The Oval - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is not making this movie. You're OP creates a misleading and false impression. Are they happy it's being made?...they should be. Are the film makers Hollywood liberals?...of course!, which of them aren't?. But this is the kind of misleading crap conservative media is famous for.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much though, if you are, because political movies never get big draws at the box office...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is not making it himself.  Thats why I said his operatives are.  Hollywood is going to try to get him re-elected and this is proof.
> 
> This IS being done with his blessing, the Hussein himself is the one granting the movie makers access to CLASSIFIED materials.  A process of which is supposed to go through Congress, but of course he is above Constitutional law and all since he is just King Hussein.
Click to expand...

But your OP says the Obama admin is making the movie. Do you consider the filmakers part of his admin?


----------



## highway234

kathryn bigelow did hurt locker, didn't she?


----------



## theHawk

highway234 said:


> kathryn bigelow did hurt locker, didn't she?



Yes.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Coming Oct 2012!!
> 
> "How I busted a cap in Bin Laden's ass"
> 
> Starring
> 
> Tom Cruise as Barack Hussein Obama
> Scarlet Johanssen as Michelle Obama
> Al Gore as Joe Biden
> Anthony Hopkins as Obama bin Laden
> NWA as Seal Team 6



 Funnah.

I like this one better.

"How I managed to completely fuck up the world's greatest nation in 8 short years".

Starring

Alfred E. Newman as George Walker Bush
Emperor Palpatine as Dick Cheney
"A Store Mannequin" as Laura Bush
Jerry Lewis as Donald Rumsfeld
Curly Howard as John Ashcroft
Groucho Marx as Saddam Hussein


----------



## theHawk

toxicmedia said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is not making this movie. You're OP creates a misleading and false impression. Are they happy it's being made?...they should be. Are the film makers Hollywood liberals?...of course!, which of them aren't?. But this is the kind of misleading crap conservative media is famous for.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much though, if you are, because political movies never get big draws at the box office...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is not making it himself.  Thats why I said his operatives are.  Hollywood is going to try to get him re-elected and this is proof.
> 
> This IS being done with his blessing, the Hussein himself is the one granting the movie makers access to CLASSIFIED materials.  A process of which is supposed to go through Congress, but of course he is above Constitutional law and all since he is just King Hussein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your OP says the Obama admin is making the movie. Do you consider the filmakers part of his admin?
Click to expand...


They ARE helping make the movie when they are providing CLASSIFIED information to the filmakers.  Or is that too hard for you to understand?


----------



## Warrior102

You think "Shovel Ready Jobs" will be creatively scripted in somehow?


----------



## Sallow

theHawk said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is not making it himself.  Thats why I said his operatives are.  Hollywood is going to try to get him re-elected and this is proof.
> 
> This IS being done with his blessing, the Hussein himself is the one granting the movie makers access to CLASSIFIED materials.  A process of which is supposed to go through Congress, but of course he is above Constitutional law and all since he is just King Hussein.
> 
> 
> 
> But your OP says the Obama admin is making the movie. Do you consider the filmakers part of his admin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They ARE helping make the movie when they are providing CLASSIFIED information to the filmakers.  Or is that too hard for you to understand?
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Warrior102

But Liberals, won't this movie enrage the Arab world ? 

Encourage Al Queda to kill even more of us ?

Or is dead servicemen not an issue during the election year


----------



## theHawk

Sallow said:


> And?
> 
> When did the President lose the Commander in Chief title?
> 
> I am glad this President was Commander in Chief..this go around.



We all gave Obama the credit for giving the green light and watching it on TV.

But now trying to cash in by having a movie released in Oct 2012?

Totally fucking classless and you know it.

Guess what they say about liberals is true...they always manage to grab defeat out of the jaws of victory.  He had a great political victory with the Bin Laden assassination raid, now he is going to squander it by having a propaganda movie about it released on election eve.


----------



## theHawk

Sallow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your OP says the Obama admin is making the movie. Do you consider the filmakers part of his admin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE helping make the movie when they are providing CLASSIFIED information to the filmakers.  Or is that too hard for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Try the one in the OP.



> The moviemakers are getting top-level access to the most classified mission in history from an administration that has tried to throw more people in jail for leaking classified information than the Bush administration.
> 
> It was clear that the White House had outsourced the job of manning up the president's image to Hollywood when Boal got welcomed to the upper echelons of the White House and the Pentagon and showed up recently -- to the surprise of some military officers -- at a C.I.A. ceremony celebrating the hero Seals


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Note: Obama has to find something to blame on the Tea Party too, need a back story here


----------



## bitterlyclingin

Hollywood had a movie depicting the struggles and suffering endured by the American POWS during the Vietnam War that was to be released in 2008. The studio decided not to release it, because it was afraid it would affect and alter the results of the 2008 election.
LeftHollywood is exceedingly pro-Obama, if it is anything at all. They don't speak with just two faces, they have as many as six or a dozen.
Why did "Saving Private Ryan" not win picture of the year in 1998, instead of the silly movie about Shakespeare or the one about the Italian pianist with the English sub titles??


----------



## toxicmedia

theHawk said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is not making it himself.  Thats why I said his operatives are.  Hollywood is going to try to get him re-elected and this is proof.
> 
> This IS being done with his blessing, the Hussein himself is the one granting the movie makers access to CLASSIFIED materials.  A process of which is supposed to go through Congress, but of course he is above Constitutional law and all since he is just King Hussein.
> 
> 
> 
> But your OP says the Obama admin is making the movie. Do you consider the filmakers part of his admin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They ARE helping make the movie when they are providing CLASSIFIED information to the filmakers.  Or is that too hard for you to understand?
Click to expand...

It's not hard to understand at all, but it's hard to become outraged over. 

I'm sure the Obama admin will not give out any classified info *that would be harmful*. 

Conservative media viewers/listeners are out of control rabid crazy these days. I listened to Hannity last night...and you'd think anyone who's a Democrat is out to kick my grandma.


----------



## toxicmedia

Warrior102 said:


> But Liberals, won't this movie enrage the Arab world ?
> 
> Encourage Al Queda to kill even more of us ?
> 
> Or is dead servicemen not an issue during the election year


No, invading the Arab world has done everything that needed to be done for anti-western extremists to hate us forever. You can only hate someone enough to want to kill them, after that it doesn't matter how much more offended they are.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sallow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your OP says the Obama admin is making the movie. Do you consider the filmakers part of his admin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE helping make the movie when they are providing CLASSIFIED information to the filmakers.  Or is that too hard for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


You already know the details. Stop acting like a stupid child. 

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhaUr5FzELM&feature=youtube_gdata_player]&#x202a;Obama sells our military for votes&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

toxicmedia said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Liberals, won't this movie enrage the Arab world ?
> 
> Encourage Al Queda to kill even more of us ?
> 
> Or is dead servicemen not an issue during the election year
> 
> 
> 
> No, invading the Arab world has done everything that needed to be done for anti-western extremists to hate us forever. You can only hate someone enough to want to kill them, after that it doesn't matter how much more offended they are.
Click to expand...


Too dense to see the point I was trying to make I see. 

Color me surprised.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sallow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your OP says the Obama admin is making the movie. Do you consider the filmakers part of his admin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE helping make the movie when they are providing CLASSIFIED information to the filmakers.  Or is that too hard for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


I'm sure wed all like to see a "LINK" to the where abouts of the thinking part of your brain. The only one we've ever seen is the knee jerk portion.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Warrior102 said:


> But Liberals, won't this movie enrage the Arab world ?
> 
> Encourage Al Queda to kill even more of us ?
> 
> Or is dead servicemen not an issue during the election year



American left: Booooooooooooosh is only making more terroris...,er forget we said anything


----------



## theHawk

Funny how this gets moved to the "reviews" forum when we are not reviewing the movie.


----------



## Ame®icano

theHawk said:


> Just when you think the Hussein reign couldn't any worse, news has come out that the Hussein Administration is granting access to classified materials to hollywood filmaker Kathryn Bigelow in order to make a movie about Seal Team 6 and the Bin Laden raid.
> 
> Scheduled release for October 2012.
> 
> Can the shitbag sink any lower?  Now he is having his Hollywood operatives make movies to bolster his image right before election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most memorable moment of President Obama's tenure so far -- the May raid that killed Osama bin Laden -- is getting the Hollywood treatment from an Oscar-winning director and screenwriter.
> 
> And it's going to be released less than a month before Election Day 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama campaign to get big-screen bin Laden boost? - The Oval - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...


Not that he did much, but just giving OK to kill OBL is his only achievement. 

I bet we wont see any movie starring Obama about Marxism, socialism, wealth redistribution... unless we live in China or North Korea.


----------



## Sallow

theHawk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE helping make the movie when they are providing CLASSIFIED information to the filmakers.  Or is that too hard for you to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try the one in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moviemakers are getting top-level access to the most classified mission in history from an administration that has tried to throw more people in jail for leaking classified information than the Bush administration.
> 
> It was clear that the White House had outsourced the job of manning up the president's image to Hollywood when Boal got welcomed to the upper echelons of the White House and the Pentagon and showed up recently -- to the surprise of some military officers -- at a C.I.A. ceremony celebrating the hero Seals
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



And that's from an Opinion piece by Maureen Dowd. 

You have an actual link to something a little more substantial?


----------



## toxicmedia

Warrior102 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Liberals, won't this movie enrage the Arab world ?
> 
> Encourage Al Queda to kill even more of us ?
> 
> Or is dead servicemen not an issue during the election year
> 
> 
> 
> No, invading the Arab world has done everything that needed to be done for anti-western extremists to hate us forever. You can only hate someone enough to want to kill them, after that it doesn't matter how much more offended they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too dense to see the point I was trying to make I see.
> 
> Color me surprised.
Click to expand...

Oh I got it...you were just trying to point out how Democrats used to say thoe things about what Republican did. And that's why I pointed out how what Republicans did couldn't be made any worse.


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> Coming Oct 2012!!
> 
> "How I busted a cap in Bin Laden's ass"
> 
> Starring
> 
> Tom Cruise as Barack Hussein Obama
> Scarlet Johanssen as Michelle Obama
> Al Gore as Joe Biden
> Anthony Hopkins as Obama bin Laden
> NWA as Seal Team 6


----------



## Warrior102

toxicmedia said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, invading the Arab world has done everything that needed to be done for anti-western extremists to hate us forever. You can only hate someone enough to want to kill them, after that it doesn't matter how much more offended they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too dense to see the point I was trying to make I see.
> 
> Color me surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I got it...you were just trying to point out how Democrats used to say thoe things about what Republican did. And that's why I pointed out how what Republicans did couldn't be made any worse.
Click to expand...


*Finally *got it, huh ? 

Fucking slow ?


----------



## Patrick2

Homeland Security Chairman Seeks Probe into Administration-Sanctioned Bin Laden Movie - FoxNews.com

Apparently some hollyweird types are making an "october surprise" re-election movie for 2012, about the killing of osama ben ladin, and have been given access to top secret information by the obama administration.  Is there nothing too brazen for the leftwing?


----------



## toxicmedia

Warrior102 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too dense to see the point I was trying to make I see.
> 
> Color me surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got it...you were just trying to point out how Democrats used to say thoe things about what Republican did. And that's why I pointed out how what Republicans did couldn't be made any worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Finally *got it, huh ?
> 
> Fucking slow ?
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to think we got off on the wrong foot here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I wonder if they'll show how much the Muslim world loves us?


----------



## toxicmedia

CrusaderFrank said:


> I wonder if they'll show how much the Muslim world loves us?


Most of the Muslim world is not filled with whacko religious fundmentalists like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, and Afghanistan. You can't turn those guys around.


----------



## HenryBHough

Sallow said:


> When did the President lose the Commander in Chief title?
> 
> I am glad this President was Commander in Chief..this go around.




The "in Chief" part is correct.  But it's not, and never was, "Commander".  Most widely accepted is "Apologist".  Apologist-in-Chief.

But that was THEN when He jetted around the world on your dime, apologizing to everyone he could find who'd stayin the room long enough.

These days, considering the economy and, particularly, unemployment the term growing in acceptance is "Asshole-in-Chief".  And that's harsh.  But not nearly harsh enough to describe what he has done and is doing.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> I wonder if they'll show how much the Muslim world loves us?



See?

The world can come together.

Radicals Islamic Terrorists and Radical American Conservatives..agree.

They don't like Obama.

And they are mad as heck, Osama is dead.


----------



## Sherry

It smacks of opportunism, and whether Obama has a hand in it or not, I think it will backfire....obviously those diehards for and against won't be swayed, but any fence sitters could be turned off enough to vote against him or sit it out.


----------



## signelect

WTH!! I don't think Obama has a chance just because there's going to be a movie on Osama Bin Ladens killing. They semi showed that on the history channel. I think Obama has alot of people against him. 

Where's Clinton? I think he was a great president!


----------



## rightwinger

I wonder who will play Walker, the previous President


----------



## lilbug

Patrick2 said:


> Homeland Security Chairman Seeks Probe into Administration-Sanctioned Bin Laden Movie - FoxNews.com
> 
> Apparently some hollyweird types are making an "october surprise" re-election movie for 2012, about the killing of osama ben ladin, and have been given access to top secret information by the obama administration.  Is there nothing too brazen for the leftwing?



Not to mention putting the lives of those involved at risk and possibly disclosing special ops tactics and procedures.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Well, did we think he was going to run on his record?


----------



## rightwinger

I hope that Jefferson gets all the credit he deserves for the war on terrorism. If the Walker administration gets credit, so should the Jefferson administration


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> I hope that Jefferson gets all the credit he deserves for the war on terrorism. If the Walker administration gets credit, so should the Jefferson administration



Oh yes, he's got to get credit for WCT bombing, Riyahd bombing, Dhahran bombings, Khobar Towers bombing, Nairobi bombing, and USS Cole bombing.  What a bang up job good 'ole Billy Boy did keeping us safe.  And who could forget letting Osama bin Laden go after being offered his capture.


----------



## Sallow

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Jefferson gets all the credit he deserves for the war on terrorism. If the Walker administration gets credit, so should the Jefferson administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he's got to get credit for WCT bombing, Riyahd bombing, Dhahran bombings, Khobar Towers bombing, Nairobi bombing, and USS Cole bombing.  What a bang up job good 'ole Billy Boy did keeping us safe.  *And who could forget letting Osama bin Laden go after being offered his capture*.
Click to expand...


When?

And What's WCT?

And what control does the President have over foreign countries?


----------



## theHawk

toxicmedia said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll show how much the Muslim world loves us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Muslim world is not filled with whacko religious fundmentalists like Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, and Afghanistan. You can't turn those guys around.
Click to expand...


Yea, thankfully we got more moderate ones like Iran, Syria, Yemen, Libya, Egypt, and Somalia!


----------



## theHawk

Sallow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Jefferson gets all the credit he deserves for the war on terrorism. If the Walker administration gets credit, so should the Jefferson administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he's got to get credit for WCT bombing, Riyahd bombing, Dhahran bombings, Khobar Towers bombing, Nairobi bombing, and USS Cole bombing.  What a bang up job good 'ole Billy Boy did keeping us safe.  *And who could forget letting Osama bin Laden go after being offered his capture*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When?
> 
> And What's WCT?
> 
> And what control does the President have over foreign countries?
Click to expand...


Sorry typo WTC.


The President has plenty of control over security for overseas installations.

In Dhahran, the base commander wanted to put up large concrete barriers to give some sort of protection to the airmen whose barracks was right near a public street.  The Clinton administration refused to allow it, saying that its appearance might disenfranchise the locals if we erected such defenses.  Other requests to push the perimeter out to 400 feet were denied by the Saudis.

Several months later terrorists parked a huge truck on that street rigged to blow.  An airman spotted it and alerted everyone to evacuate, but the bomb went off.  19 airmen died and it could of been a lot more if it hadn't been for that one guard.

In the aftermath, the Clinton administration refused to take any responsibility(sound familiar?) for the lack of defense measures.  They were quick to shitcan the commander though, blamming him for not taking the right security measures when he had been asking for them all along.


----------



## Sallow

theHawk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he's got to get credit for WCT bombing, Riyahd bombing, Dhahran bombings, Khobar Towers bombing, Nairobi bombing, and USS Cole bombing.  What a bang up job good 'ole Billy Boy did keeping us safe.  *And who could forget letting Osama bin Laden go after being offered his capture*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When?
> 
> And What's WCT?
> 
> And what control does the President have over foreign countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry typo WTC.
> 
> 
> The President has plenty of control over security for overseas installations.
> 
> In Dhahran, the base commander wanted to put up large concrete barriers to give some sort of protection to the airmen whose barracks was right near a public street.  The Clinton administration refused to allow it, saying that its appearance might disenfranchise the locals if we erected such defenses.  Other requests to push the perimeter out to 400 feet were denied by the Saudis.
> 
> Several months later terrorists parked a huge truck on that street rigged to blow.  An airman spotted it and alerted everyone to evacuate, but the bomb went off.  19 airmen died and it could of been a lot more if it hadn't been for that one guard.
> 
> In the aftermath, the Clinton administration refused to take any responsibility(sound familiar?) for the lack of defense measures.  They were quick to shitcan the commander though, blamming him for not taking the right security measures when he had been asking for them all along.
Click to expand...


Got a link to the particular article that covered this?


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> When?
> 
> And What's WCT?
> 
> And what control does the President have over foreign countries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry typo WTC.
> 
> 
> The President has plenty of control over security for overseas installations.
> 
> In Dhahran, the base commander wanted to put up large concrete barriers to give some sort of protection to the airmen whose barracks was right near a public street.  The Clinton administration refused to allow it, saying that its appearance might disenfranchise the locals if we erected such defenses.  Other requests to push the perimeter out to 400 feet were denied by the Saudis.
> 
> Several months later terrorists parked a huge truck on that street rigged to blow.  An airman spotted it and alerted everyone to evacuate, but the bomb went off.  19 airmen died and it could of been a lot more if it hadn't been for that one guard.
> 
> In the aftermath, the Clinton administration refused to take any responsibility(sound familiar?) for the lack of defense measures.  They were quick to shitcan the commander though, blamming him for not taking the right security measures when he had been asking for them all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to the particular article that covered this?
Click to expand...


Right wing mythology, right up there with the Jefferson administration being offered bin Laden and refusing

There is no refuting that the Walker Administration got caught with their pants around their knees on 9-11


----------



## theHawk

Sallow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> When?
> 
> And What's WCT?
> 
> And what control does the President have over foreign countries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry typo WTC.
> 
> 
> The President has plenty of control over security for overseas installations.
> 
> In Dhahran, the base commander wanted to put up large concrete barriers to give some sort of protection to the airmen whose barracks was right near a public street.  The Clinton administration refused to allow it, saying that its appearance might disenfranchise the locals if we erected such defenses.  Other requests to push the perimeter out to 400 feet were denied by the Saudis.
> 
> Several months later terrorists parked a huge truck on that street rigged to blow.  An airman spotted it and alerted everyone to evacuate, but the bomb went off.  19 airmen died and it could of been a lot more if it hadn't been for that one guard.
> 
> In the aftermath, the Clinton administration refused to take any responsibility(sound familiar?) for the lack of defense measures.  They were quick to shitcan the commander though, blamming him for not taking the right security measures when he had been asking for them all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link to the particular article that covered this?
Click to expand...


No, the information is not from an article, its from a person I knew in the Air Force who was there.  But I am sure you can find information out there if you want.


----------



## theHawk

Looks like one is well rewarded when putting on a fund raiser for the Hussein.  Sony deposits money into the Obama campaign, and a few months later they get special access to a classified mission in order to make a propaganda peice.

Ain't politics beautiful?



> There may be an overtly political reason that moviegoers will be seeing the story of the Osama bin Laden raid just before they vote for president. Sony Pictures, the company distributing next year's film, hosted a fundraiser for Barack Obama on their studio's premises in California last April. So far, Sony is the only major studio to hold a political fundraiser this cycle. According to Deadline Hollywood, Sony will release the bin Laden movie, directed by Academy Award-winning director Kathryn Bigelow, on October 12, 2012--less than a month before the presidential election.



Sony Hosted Obama Fundraiser, Releasing Bin Laden Movie Before Election | The Weekly Standard


----------



## B. Kidd

Obie's pullin' out all the stops for 2012 election.......

Bin Laden movie draws congressional scrutiny - The Oval - USATODAY.com


----------



## rightwinger

If you look back to the Delano administration, Hollywood put out hundreds of films backing our fight against both the Japanese and Germans. For some reason, it was considered patriotic.

Now, celebrating the killing of the most wanted terrorist in the world is considered political by the side who was unable to catch him


----------



## rightwinger

Right wing conservatives should go to the movie and Boo when bin laden gets shot


That will fix Obama


----------



## B. Kidd

Bin Laden 'notch' is all Obama's got going into 2012.


----------



## daveman

Hollywood in bed with Democrats.  Gasp.


----------



## B. Kidd

daveman said:


> Hollywood in bed with Democrats.  Gasp.



Since you mentioned it..........

Obama Gets Big Hollywood Money


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> Hollywood in bed with Democrats.  Gasp.



How can you say that?  Bush got his own movie. So did Nixon


----------



## daveman

B. Kidd said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood in bed with Democrats.  Gasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned it..........
> 
> Obama Gets Big Hollywood Money
Click to expand...


And people claim the entertainment industry isn't slanted left.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood in bed with Democrats.  Gasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that?  Bush got his own movie. So did Nixon
Click to expand...

What movies?  And were they released just before elections?  And were they campaign commercials, like Obama's movie?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood in bed with Democrats.  Gasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that?  Bush got his own movie. So did Nixon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What movies?  And were they released just before elections?  And were they campaign commercials, like Obama's movie?
Click to expand...


What would make you think it is a campaign commercial?  Just because the Republicans were unable to catch the guy?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that?  Bush got his own movie. So did Nixon
> 
> 
> 
> What movies?  And were they released just before elections?  And were they campaign commercials, like Obama's movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would make you think it is a campaign commercial?  Just because the Republicans were unable to catch the guy?
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What movies?  And were they released just before elections?  And were they campaign commercials, like Obama's movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would make you think it is a campaign commercial?  Just because the Republicans were unable to catch the guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that the film is not true?

If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?


----------



## High_Gravity

In all fairness Bush did get a movie too after 9/11.


----------



## manifold

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What movies?  And were they released just before elections?  And were they campaign commercials, like Obama's movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would make you think it is a campaign commercial?  Just because the Republicans were unable to catch the guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
Click to expand...


Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?


----------



## Patrick2

This is nothing new - the lib media (write large, including Hollyweird) has been the unpaid propaganda arm of the democrat party for decades.

The federal election commission should step in and determine if the movie violates any campaign contribution laws, if plans for the october surprise appear to be on course.


----------



## rightwinger

Patrick2 said:


> This is nothing new - the lib media (write large, including Hollyweird) has been the unpaid propaganda arm of the democrat party for decades.
> 
> The federal election commission should step in and determine if the movie violates any campaign contribution laws, if plans for the october surprise appear to be on course.



What is propaganda about the movie?

It happened


----------



## Truthmatters

All this outrage from the party that cheered a lie filled Hilary hit job movie right before the primaries.


----------



## manifold

Truthmatters said:


> All this outrage from the party that cheered a lie filled Hilary hit job movie right before the primaries.



That's nothing compared to the hit job she put on Vince Foster.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would make you think it is a campaign commercial?  Just because the Republicans were unable to catch the guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the film is not true?
> 
> If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?
Click to expand...




manifold said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would make you think it is a campaign commercial?  Just because the Republicans were unable to catch the guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?
Click to expand...

How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?


----------



## MarcATL

Answer the question and stop speculating and passing the buck..."conservative."

What are you afraid of?

What's propaganda about it?

Just the facts please.

Thanks.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the film is not true?
> 
> If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't care less

Here is an idea for you. Why don't you make a movie about Romney and release it right before the election?

That would even things up, wouldn't it?


----------



## manifold

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the film is not true?
> 
> If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
Click to expand...


I voted for Bush in 2004.

You should feel pretty stupid right about now.


----------



## The Infidel

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/07/opinion/sunday/Dowd--The-Downgrade-Blues.html?_r=1


----------



## Truthseeker420

Teabaggers didn't have time to deal with the debt limit but they have time to cry about a movie.


----------



## daveman

MarcATL said:


> Answer the question and stop speculating and passing the buck..."conservative."
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> What's propaganda about it?
> 
> Just the facts please.
> 
> Thanks.


  You say "Jump!", I say, "Eat shit!"

I'm not afraid of anything, thank you very much.  And I never used the word "propaganda", you moron.  

As long as the FEC considers this what it is, a campaign commercial, I'm perfectly okay with it.

Now, let's stop pretending you wouldn't be shitting your pants if this was a positive movie about Bush in 2004...because we both know you would.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the film is not true?
> 
> If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't care less
Click to expand...

Doubt it.


rightwinger said:


> Here is an idea for you. Why don't you make a movie about Romney and release it right before the election?
> 
> That would even things up, wouldn't it?


Yeah, sure, I have the same resources as Sony Pictures.  

But, hey, it's Obama, so everything's cool, right?


----------



## daveman

manifold said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the film is not true?
> 
> If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted for Bush in 2004.
> 
> You should feel pretty stupid right about now.
Click to expand...

Not as stupid as you should feel for thinking I've memorized everything about you.


----------



## rightwinger

What is wrong with today's Republicans?

When did you turn into a bunch of pussies?
 You used to support a free marketplace. If you don't like a movie about Obama, make a movie about the candidate of your choice. You can even open it the same weekend. That is what America is about


----------



## The Infidel

Truthseeker420 said:


> Teabaggers didn't have time to deal with the debt limit but they have time to cry about a movie.



Wait.... I thought you all said we were the cause of all the problems. Which is it shithead?

Either we have all this mysterious power or we are slackers and did nothing.... 

You have 0 credibilty as far as I am concerned.



Dont bother replying.... Im not really interested in your response


----------



## manifold

daveman said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Bush in 2004.
> 
> You should feel pretty stupid right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as stupid as you should feel for thinking I've memorized everything about you.
Click to expand...


Anatomy of a Daveman Fail:

First he makes a statement about me, believing indeed that he does know everything about me.

Next, he learns that he was completely mistaken.

Finally, he backpedals like the bitch that he is, saying he doesn't know anything about me.


But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the film is not true?
> 
> If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm sure it's just _coincidence_ that a film about Obama's greatest achievement is coming out just a month before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
Click to expand...


Better yet..

How about if they made a major motion picture about hero John McCain and his time as a POW and opened it right before the 2008 election ??

Would there be anything wrong with that?

I don't see anything wrong as long as it were true


----------



## daveman

manifold said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Bush in 2004.
> 
> You should feel pretty stupid right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as stupid as you should feel for thinking I've memorized everything about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anatomy of a Daveman Fail:
> 
> First he makes a statement about me, believing indeed that he does know everything about me.
> 
> Next, he learns that he was completely mistaken.
> 
> Finally, he backpedals like the bitch that he is, saying he doesn't know anything about me.
> 
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

Ummm...who are you?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the film is not true?
> 
> If it accurately depicts what happens, what do you have to fear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid that it's going to make you vote for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better yet..
> 
> How about if they made a major motion picture about hero John McCain and his time as a POW and opened it right before the 2008 election ??
> 
> Would there be anything wrong with that?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong as long as it were true
Click to expand...

Uh huh.  Riiiiight.


----------



## manifold

daveman said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as stupid as you should feel for thinking I've memorized everything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anatomy of a Daveman Fail:
> 
> First he makes a statement about me, believing indeed that he does know everything about me.
> 
> Next, he learns that he was completely mistaken.
> 
> Finally, he backpedals like the bitch that he is, saying he doesn't know anything about me.
> 
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...who are you?
Click to expand...


I'm the guy that just pwned you.

But don't worry, it happens to the best of us.  And I still like you... mostly.


----------



## Salt Jones

theHawk said:


> Just when you think the Hussein reign couldn't any worse, news has come out that the Hussein Administration is granting access to classified materials to hollywood filmaker Kathryn Bigelow in order to make a movie about Seal Team 6 and the Bin Laden raid.
> 
> Scheduled release for October 2012.
> 
> Can the shitbag sink any lower?  Now he is having his Hollywood operatives make movies to bolster his image right before election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most memorable moment of President Obama's tenure so far -- the May raid that killed Osama bin Laden -- is getting the Hollywood treatment from an Oscar-winning director and screenwriter.
> 
> And it's going to be released less than a month before Election Day 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama campaign to get big-screen bin Laden boost? - The Oval - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...


Is it going to be called "Undefeated"?


----------



## daveman

manifold said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anatomy of a Daveman Fail:
> 
> First he makes a statement about me, believing indeed that he does know everything about me.
> 
> Next, he learns that he was completely mistaken.
> 
> Finally, he backpedals like the bitch that he is, saying he doesn't know anything about me.
> 
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the guy that just pwned you.
> 
> But don't worry, it happens to the best of us.  And I still like you... mostly.
Click to expand...

_That_ was a pwning?  Really?  

Man, inflation sure has hit internet memes hard, hasn't it?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big a fit would either of you have thrown if a pro-Bush movie were released a month before the 2004 election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet..
> 
> How about if they made a major motion picture about hero John McCain and his time as a POW and opened it right before the 2008 election ??
> 
> Would there be anything wrong with that?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong as long as it were true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  Riiiiight.
Click to expand...


Dave.....

You have an open invitation. You can go out and pitch a screenplay about the life story of any Republican candidate you choose. After you convince them to invest $50 mil in your project, you can open your movie in Oct 2012. 

All in all though, I think people would rather watch a movie about the killing of bin Laden


----------



## MarcATL

daveman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question and stop speculating and passing the buck..."conservative."
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> What's propaganda about it?
> 
> Just the facts please.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You say "Jump!", I say, "Eat shit!"
> 
> I'm not afraid of anything, thank you very much.  And I never used the word "propaganda", you moron.
> 
> As long as the FEC considers this what it is, a campaign commercial, I'm perfectly okay with it.
> 
> *Now, let's stop pretending you wouldn't be shitting your pants if this was a positive movie about Bush in 2004...because we both know you would.*
Click to expand...


*Hey Mr. Svengali,

What ELSE does your crystal ball tell you?

Hmmmm....!?!?*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

As already noted, this is a non-issue, indicative of the desperate right.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet..
> 
> How about if they made a major motion picture about hero John McCain and his time as a POW and opened it right before the 2008 election ??
> 
> Would there be anything wrong with that?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong as long as it were true
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  Riiiiight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave.....
> 
> You have an open invitation. You can go out and pitch a screenplay about the life story of any Republican candidate you choose. After you convince them to invest $50 mil in your project, you can open your movie in Oct 2012.
> 
> All in all though, I think people would rather watch a movie about the killing of bin Laden
Click to expand...

Do you really expect anyone to believe you'd be so complacent if the movie were about a Republican President?


----------



## daveman

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question and stop speculating and passing the buck..."conservative."
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> What's propaganda about it?
> 
> Just the facts please.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You say "Jump!", I say, "Eat shit!"
> 
> I'm not afraid of anything, thank you very much.  And I never used the word "propaganda", you moron.
> 
> As long as the FEC considers this what it is, a campaign commercial, I'm perfectly okay with it.
> 
> *Now, let's stop pretending you wouldn't be shitting your pants if this was a positive movie about Bush in 2004...because we both know you would.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hey Mr. Svengali,
> 
> What ELSE does your crystal ball tell you?
> 
> Hmmmm....!?!?*
Click to expand...

That you're a dork.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> As already noted, this is a non-issue, indicative of the desperate right.


Yeah, because FEC regulations don't apply to Obama.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh.  Riiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave.....
> 
> You have an open invitation. You can go out and pitch a screenplay about the life story of any republican candidate you choose. After you convince them to invest $50 mil in your project, you can open your movie in oct 2012.
> 
> All in all though, i think people would rather watch a movie about the killing of bin laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you really expect anyone to believe you'd be so complacent if the movie were about a republican president?
Click to expand...


Republicans are free to make a movie about anyone they want

It is called free enterprise. There was a time when Republicans supported that


----------



## Patrick2

rightwinger said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing new - the lib media (write large, including Hollyweird) has been the unpaid propaganda arm of the democrat party for decades.
> 
> The federal election commission should step in and determine if the movie violates any campaign contribution laws, if plans for the october surprise appear to be on course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is propaganda about the movie?
> 
> It happened
Click to expand...


Propaganda doesn't necessarily imply falsity, but that's not the issue - which is a political advertisement posing as just entertainment.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave.....
> 
> You have an open invitation. You can go out and pitch a screenplay about the life story of any republican candidate you choose. After you convince them to invest $50 mil in your project, you can open your movie in oct 2012.
> 
> All in all though, i think people would rather watch a movie about the killing of bin laden
> 
> 
> 
> do you really expect anyone to believe you'd be so complacent if the movie were about a republican president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans are free to make a movie about anyone they want
> 
> It is called free enterprise. There was a time when Republicans supported that
Click to expand...

And we still do.

I can't recall a time, however, that Democrats haven't tried to get around election laws.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  Riiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave.....
> 
> You have an open invitation. You can go out and pitch a screenplay about the life story of any Republican candidate you choose. After you convince them to invest $50 mil in your project, you can open your movie in Oct 2012.
> 
> All in all though, I think people would rather watch a movie about the killing of bin Laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to believe you'd be so complacent if the movie were about a Republican President?
Click to expand...


I might not go see the movie

But I wouldn't whine on a message board like a little bitch


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you really expect anyone to believe you'd be so complacent if the movie were about a republican president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are free to make a movie about anyone they want
> 
> It is called free enterprise. There was a time when Republicans supported that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we still do.
> 
> I can't recall a time, however, that Democrats haven't tried to get around election laws.
Click to expand...


Where in election laws does it say that private companies cannot make movies about significant historical events?

Free enterprise dave, it used to be a cornerstone of Republican policy. They are free to produce their own version of the killing of Bin laden. They can even make it all about how Bush was the one who actually got him and Obama did nothing

Its a free country dave.....go ahead and make your own movie if you don't like this one


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave.....
> 
> You have an open invitation. You can go out and pitch a screenplay about the life story of any Republican candidate you choose. After you convince them to invest $50 mil in your project, you can open your movie in Oct 2012.
> 
> All in all though, I think people would rather watch a movie about the killing of bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to believe you'd be so complacent if the movie were about a Republican President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might not go see the movie
> 
> But I wouldn't whine on a message board like a little bitch
Click to expand...

Ahhh.  So insisting that Federal campaign laws be followed is "whining".

Oh, sorry, I forgot -- Obama Can Do No Wrong.  

You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.  Actually, you'll be thrown under the bus the moment your idiocy is no longer useful, but don't let that get in the way of your blind worship.


----------



## rightwinger

Patrick2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing new - the lib media (write large, including Hollyweird) has been the unpaid propaganda arm of the democrat party for decades.
> 
> The federal election commission should step in and determine if the movie violates any campaign contribution laws, if plans for the october surprise appear to be on course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is propaganda about the movie?
> 
> It happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propaganda doesn't necessarily imply falsity, but that's not the issue - which is a political advertisement posing as just entertainment.
Click to expand...


Is depicting fact political advertising?

The only thing making it political is that Republicans don't like the facts


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are free to make a movie about anyone they want
> 
> It is called free enterprise. There was a time when Republicans supported that
> 
> 
> 
> And we still do.
> 
> I can't recall a time, however, that Democrats haven't tried to get around election laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in election laws does it say that private companies cannot make movies about significant historical events?
> 
> Free enterprise dave, it used to be a cornerstone of Republican policy. They are free to produce their own version of the killing of Bin laden. They can even make it all about how Bush was the one who actually got him and Obama did nothing
> 
> Its a free country dave.....go ahead and make your own movie if you don't like this one
Click to expand...

  Good robot.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we still do.
> 
> I can't recall a time, however, that Democrats haven't tried to get around election laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in election laws does it say that private companies cannot make movies about significant historical events?
> 
> Free enterprise dave, it used to be a cornerstone of Republican policy. They are free to produce their own version of the killing of Bin laden. They can even make it all about how Bush was the one who actually got him and Obama did nothing
> 
> Its a free country dave.....go ahead and make your own movie if you don't like this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good robot.
Click to expand...


I notice you did not answer the question

Other than being a whiny little bitch because you don't like a movie you haven't even seen, you prefer to cry about presenting a compelling, factual story to the American people.

Not fair!   They are saying good things about Obama


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in election laws does it say that private companies cannot make movies about significant historical events?
> 
> Free enterprise dave, it used to be a cornerstone of Republican policy. They are free to produce their own version of the killing of Bin laden. They can even make it all about how Bush was the one who actually got him and Obama did nothing
> 
> Its a free country dave.....go ahead and make your own movie if you don't like this one
> 
> 
> 
> Good robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice you did not answer the question
> 
> Other than being a whiny little bitch because you don't like a movie you haven't even seen, you prefer to cry about presenting a compelling, factual story to the American people.
> 
> Not fair!   They are saying good things about Obama
Click to expand...

  Sorry, I didn't know you had the exclusive franchise on being a whiny little bitch.


----------



## MarcATL

Patrick2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing new - the lib media (write large, including Hollyweird) has been the unpaid propaganda arm of the democrat party for decades.
> 
> The federal election commission should step in and determine if the movie violates any campaign contribution laws, if plans for the october surprise appear to be on course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is propaganda about the movie?
> 
> It happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propaganda doesn't necessarily imply falsity, but that's not the issue - which is a political advertisement posing as just entertainment.
Click to expand...

Prove it liar.


----------



## MarcATL

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good robot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you did not answer the question
> 
> Other than being a whiny little bitch because you don't like a movie you haven't even seen, you prefer to cry about presenting a compelling, factual story to the American people.
> 
> Not fair!   They are saying good things about Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know you had the exclusive franchise on being a whiny little bitch.
Click to expand...

Don't worry girl...you do it better than ALL of them.

*WORK IT!!!!*


----------



## daveman

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you did not answer the question
> 
> Other than being a whiny little bitch because you don't like a movie you haven't even seen, you prefer to cry about presenting a compelling, factual story to the American people.
> 
> Not fair!   They are saying good things about Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know you had the exclusive franchise on being a whiny little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry girl...you do it better than ALL of them.
> 
> *WORK IT!!!!*
Click to expand...

I like your little hat.


----------



## rightwinger

Sounds like propaganda to me....

Casting the Osama Bin Laden in Movie - ABC News

_  "Our upcoming film project about the decade-long pursuit of bin Laden has been in the works for many years and integrates the collective efforts of three administrations, including those of Presidents Clinton, Bush and Obama, as well as the cooperative strategies and implementation by the Department of Defense and the CIA," they said in a statement. 

_


----------

